# clarks hill



## bigmthbass (Apr 11, 2012)

the wife and i are planning our anniversary camping trip and her dad suggested clarks hill. what is a good campground out there for tents. we would love to be close to water so we can fish but are willing to drive to fish as well. would really love to catch something (i prefer big fish and she doesnt really care what size) from the shore. any suggestions as to where to go.


----------



## Bhrama (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.gastateparks.org/Mistletoe


----------



## the r.o.c. (Apr 11, 2012)

big hart campground is surrounded by c. h.


----------



## Hawk Pride (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope this helps...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=607657


----------



## ben300win (May 10, 2012)

Bobby Brown or Broad river are the two I would suggest. Broad if you have a smaller boat.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 10, 2012)

Holiday Park


----------



## skiff23 (May 12, 2012)

Bobby Brown is not run like a park any more. It is open to the public on a honor system with no services. ( very stupid play on the state's part) . Broad River is on the river, a good place to fish , but not for anything else. Holiday park is nice but has no services but does have shower houses. I like it. Elijah Clark Park is nice and offers all amenities and games, it is also close to stores and resturants if you need anything. The others are not.  There is also Hesters Ferry , it is nice with services and a good spot oon the lake. Last I camped we went to Elijah Park , but I have a wife and child who want to Plug -In. I would choose between Elijah Clark and Holiday Park. I live less than  5 miles form Half of them and Holiday park is the fartherest of them all. Holiday PArk would be the best for fishing.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (May 12, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> Bobby Brown is not run like a park any more. It is open to the public on a honor system with no services. ( very stupid play on the state's part) . Broad River is on the river, a good place to fish , but not for anything else. Holiday park is nice but has no services but does have shower houses. I like it. Elijah Clark Park is nice and offers all amenities and games, it is also close to stores and resturants if you need anything. The others are not.  There is also Hesters Ferry , it is nice with services and a good spot oon the lake. Last I camped we went to Elijah Park , but I have a wife and child who want to Plug -In. I would choose between Elijah Clark and Holiday Park. I live less than  5 miles form Half of them and Holiday park is the fartherest of them all. Holiday PArk would be the best for fishing.



skiff23 is there any cabin area with with access to a dock i can leave my boat at?


----------



## skiff23 (May 12, 2012)

Cabins are at Elijah Clarke, but no where that I know of has over night docking. Soap Creek Marina does, but it is a private owned marina with campsites and I think some cabins now. It is only a few miles form Elijah Clarke but road or water.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Jun 1, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> Cabins are at Elijah Clarke, but no where that I know of has over night docking. Soap Creek Marina does, but it is a private owned marina with campsites and I think some cabins now. It is only a few miles form Elijah Clarke but road or water.



thanks, I went ahead and got a house on the lake in Linconton on the west side of the dam. Hows the fishing there at the dam?


----------

